# 2019 Cruze Radiator Fan Always On



## jamesmccann007 (4 mo ago)

After being rebuilt from a minor front end collision my 2019 radiator fan is always on HIGH.
Engine coolant temp is normal.
Fuses all good.
Can’t figure out which is fan relay - maybe K02??
Is this a three speed fan? Where is speed control module?
Ideas?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

First thing to do is use a good quality scanner and read all faults. Current and pending. Many reasons for your problem. Your engine temperature sensor sends a signal to the fan via the ECU circuit. Your air-conditioning sends a signal to the fan via the ECU. 
Unless you get lucky shot gunning your problem you need to hook up a scanner. A good scanner will read sensors. 
You might have a stuck relay or a shorted relay. You might have a bad engine temp sensor. Maybe the air-conditioning is sending a bad signal. Hard to troubleshoot from the hip. The good thing is you have a working circuit. So you can trace the power source backwards. Relay first. Engine temp sensor next. Along the way inspect the connectors and any wiring you can get access too. You can try disconnecting the battery for several minutes to see if a latched circuit is stuck. You never know what crazy things are happening inside those ECU's.
Good luck.


----------



## jamesmccann007 (4 mo ago)

Thanks so much for your comments 6speed - this is what i have so far:

_P0480_ and p0691 codes. Coolant and ambient temp OK. Fuses OK. K02 (AC control) is good.

Anyone else???

It


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

jamesmccann007 said:


> Thanks so much for your comments 6speed - this is what i have so far:
> 
> _P0480_ and p0691 codes. Coolant and ambient temp OK. Fuses OK. K02 (AC control) is good.
> 
> ...








P0480 OBD-II Trouble Code: Cooling Fan 1 Control Circuit Malfunction


P0480 code definition P0480 is a general OBD2 trouble code that refers to the a malfunction within the cooling fan control circuit. This code is similar to P0481 and P0482 codes. What the P0480 code means P0480 means that the...




www.yourmechanic.com




.






P0691 Fan 1 Control Circuit Low P0692 Fan 1 Control Circuit High


P0691 code definition The P0691 code appears when the powertrain control module (PCM) has detected an inappropriate level of voltage in the electric cooling fan's control circuit. The level can be too high or too low. What the...




www.yourmechanic.com




.


----------

